# Aztecing help for a completely lost newbie



## trekker (Oct 9, 2005)

I have never even heard of azteking until today and I am pretty sure some where on here there must be what I am looking for but I can't seem to find it. I read alot of different posts and have a very basic idea of what I am going to have to do but I also saw posts about templates and such. I would like to know if some one could send me some pictures of how they went about masking and painting and if some one can tell me where to get the templates already made to go by. I purchased the Enterprise nx-01 because I am a serious trekkie and I want to really do a good job on it. Up until now I really haven't attempted anything this big or the azteking thing so any help would be greatly appreciated. I saw a post that said some one named Lou had the things I needed if I decided not to attempt this the first time on my own. Please help!!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Aztecing refers to the application of the pattern on the hulls of many Federation starships. Usually it's a few shades darker or lighter than the base coat. With lots of skill, some people can do them by hand. There's a less advanced way of doing it; by buying what they call "aztec masks" or "templates" which are basically die-cut vinyl stickers with very low-tack adhesive on the backing or photo-etch brass sheets with the aztec pattern cut out. There's also a very simple way of aztecing; buying pre-made decals with all the detail and aztecing you'd ever need or want on one sheet. Just apply as you would any other decal paying close attention to alignment.

Here's some examples of aztecing.

This is for the Refit U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701(-A)








The white refers to one color and the black is another color either a tad bit lighter or darker than the white areas. 

This is the U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701-D







(great job, Hal!)

Basically, it's the contrasting panels and/or armor on the ship's hull.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Welcome to the board and coming out of the shadows Trekker.
I see you got a fast answer, these guys ( & gals) know all you'd want to know about modeling. but as you've probably seen, as a dyed-in-the-wool figure guy, I can't help you on space stuff.  
Don't forget to share your work with us !
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome, Trekker!

I think those Aztec templates work best when applied to a glossy 
finish.
It seems as though flat paint is too rough to allow good adhesion, 
and could cause seepage.

So, paint your first coat with gloss.


----------



## trekker (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay Thank you guys for the help. Now I know what I need but can any of you guys tell me where to get it. We have only one Hobby shop and the guy says if I can find the name of the company that makes them maybe he can order them but I have no clue. If nothing else can I get these template online and if so where?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

They can be bought through Federation Models and CultTVman. 

http://www.federationmodels.com/decals/axtec_dummy/default.htm
http://www.federationmodels.com/products/walker_enterprises/default.htm
http://www.culttvman.net/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=55&cat=Aztek+Dummy

Appologies to anyone else that I didn't mention. Federation and Cult's are the only suppliers that I know of.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Welcome, Trekker!
> 
> I think those Aztec templates work best when applied to a glossy
> finish.
> ...


I just finished my 1/1000 NX-01 and used Lou's templates. I used Metalizer paints and sealers (not glossy) without any adhesion problems. This was my first attempt and they couldn't have been any easier to use. Good luck!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _I just finished my 1/1000 NX-01 and used Lou's templates. I used Metalizer paints and sealers (not glossy) without any adhesion problems. This was my first attempt and they couldn't have been any easier to use. Good luck!_


OK.

But that stuff isn't exactly flat, either.

In general, stickers, masks, tape, etc. don't adhere well to 
flat paint because (on a microscopic level) it is rough.


----------

